# HELP! Looking at Klipsch G-16 VS G-28



## jmmatthis (Jun 8, 2015)

Newbie here, building a house a need some help to get a kick system in my man cave. It is a 800 Sq Ft basement. I'm looking for a 5 speaker system obviously and will need advice for a great receiver as well. I didn't want to over buy and get the G-28. My room dimensions are roughly 25X19. I have had several people tell me the Klipsch G series was the way to go for the sleek look and ability to hang on the wall and look great. I would appreciate any help!


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't heard much of the Klipsch stuff but for a great price on a receiver check out http://www.accessories4less.com/, great products and customer service.


----------

